# 

## xadamus

Mam pytanko takie. Nosze sie z zakupem wiertarki-wkrętarki akumulatorowej. Moze ma ktos doswiadczeia w tym temacie? 
Moje pytania: 
1. są na rozne napiecia 12V, 14V chyb 9V, 18V. Czy to ma znaczenie jakosciowe ? 
2. czy wkretarka akumulatorowa jest na tyle silna aby rzeczywiscie wkrecic/wykrecic ciezko chodzace sruby? Na jaki parametr i jakie jego wartosci powinienem zwracac uwage? 
3. co sie przydaje w praktyce, moze jakis gadżet lub funkcja, min predkosc obrotowa? 
4. no i jakie firmy. Tu pewnie bedzie ciezko, ale moze ktos ma jakies dowsiadczenia. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## rafallogi

powinieneś się bardziej skupić na Twoim zastosowaniu tego sprzętu- do czego chcesz tego używać.
Rigipsy, podprzybitki--- na swój użytej, czy do roboty?
co znaczy cięzko chodzące śruby??? -co to za śruby??/
Blachowkręty, wkręty farmerskie do blachy??? Czy co tam jeszcze???
Ile kasy przeznaczasz na to???
Napisz a odpowiemy  :big grin:  
Lepsze zasilanie o wyższym napięciu np. 18 V
W promocjach są wkrętarki z podwójnymi akumulatorami.
Lepsze tryby metalowe niż plastikowe
 :smile:

----------


## Jankes

Rozne napiecia to rozne moce tych wkretarek. Im wiecej tym lepiej. Najwiecej jest 24 Volt i te sa najmocniejsze. Wkretarka powinna miec regulacje momentu obrotowego, przelacznik na wiercenie. Moment obrotowy jest parametrem, ktory mowi Ci jak mocno bedzie wkrecec i jak mocno zapieczone sruby bedzie odkrecac. Nie jestem pewien, czy to jest podawane w specyfikacjach, ale generalnie im wieksze napiecie, tym wyzszy moment.  Do tego najlepiej miec zapasowy akumulator i szybka ladowarke, ktora laduje akumulator w ciagu dwoch godzin, w ciagu ktorych mozesz pracowac na drugim akumulatorze. Firmy do wyboru: Bosch, De Walt, Black&Decker, Makita i cala masa firm krzak. Nie wiem ktora, jest najlepsza a i to jak sie spisuje akumulator zalezy od intensywnosci, ale i regularnosci uzytkowania. 
Pozdrawiam 
Jankes

----------


## bajzi

ja się pochwalę: dostałam na urodzinki. jest śliczna i wciąż stoi przy łóżku, chociaż to już ponad miesiąc.......

----------


## xadamus

Wiertarka ma sluzyc bardziej do domowych zastosowan. A co do srub - nic konkretnego nie mialem na mysli, zastanawialem sie tylko czy funkcja wkrecania to jest tylko bardziej gadżet czy tez ma moze siłę pociągnać mocno wkreconą śrubę

----------


## kortezjan

cześć.koniecznie zapasowy akumulator.cześć

----------


## bajzi

wydaje mi się, że do gazobetonu i drewna to się nadaje, ale do "twardzszych" śrub używam wiertarki.

----------


## Tomek_J

> 2. czy wkretarka akumulatorowa jest na tyle silna aby rzeczywiscie wkrecic/wykrecic ciezko chodzace sruby?

Mam zwykłą wkrętarko-wiertarkę typu TOYA za psie grosze. O dziwo, wytrzymała całą budowę, w tym dokręcanie płyt G-K, montaż kontaktów oraz całą masę prac stolarskich w budynku gospodarczym (alias: w stajni). W tym ostatnim przypadku było to wkręcanie setek wkrętów typu spax bez uprzedniego nawiercania w dewno sosnowe (drzwi boksów, dwie wielkie drewniane bramy wejściowe, skrzynia-pojemnik na owies 5 m3, podbitka). W "najcięższym" przypadku były to wkręty 160 mm długości oraz cała masa 60-tek fi 5 mm.

Aczkolwiek mogą mieć rację i Ci, którzy uważają takie narzędzia za totalny bubel, a tylko ja mialem szczęście trafić na jakiś odporny egzemplarz...

----------


## kortezjan

> > 2. czy wkretarka akumulatorowa jest na tyle silna aby rzeczywiscie wkrecic/wykrecic ciezko chodzace sruby?
> 
> Mam zwykłą wkrętarko-wiertarkę typu TOYA za psie grosze. O dziwo, wytrzymała całą budowę, w tym dokręcanie płyt G-K, montaż kontaktów oraz całą masę prac stolarskich w budynku gospodarczym (alias: w stajni). W tym ostatnim przypadku było to wkręcanie setek wkrętów typu spax bez uprzedniego nawiercania w dewno sosnowe (drzwi boksów, dwie wielkie drewniane bramy wejściowe, skrzynia-pojemnik na owies 5 m3, podbitka). W "najcięższym" przypadku były to wkręty 160 mm długości oraz cała masa 60-tek fi 5 mm.
> 
> Aczkolwiek mogą mieć rację i Ci, którzy uważają takie narzędzia za totalny bubel, a tylko ja mialem szczęście trafić na jakiś odporny egzemplarz...


cześć.aż wstyd się przyznać ale zrobiłem na wiertarce TOYA prawie całą instalację elektryczną i wiele innych prac powinna w tym kurzu paść po kilku godzinach ale przeżyła oczywiście nie polecam ale to już drugi potwierdzony przypadek. Może to bliźniaczka?. cześć

----------


## mdzalewscy

> ale to już drugi potwierdzony przypadek.


mam z kolegą kątowki TOYA 800w(50zł), aż dziwne, bo moja działa już 2 lata, jego jest młodsza, pociął cały samochód i działa nadal. Nie polecam szczególnie, ale działa i przy domku jest niezbędna

----------


## Michał_B.

Moge polecić wszelkie wiertarrko-wkrętarki Black&Deckera (całą budowe wytrzymała i jeszcze musi wytrzymać), wiertarrko-wkrętarke Bosch PSR 1440 (jedna z tańszych ale super) oraz narzędzia Einhalla wbrew pozorom są bardzo wytrzymałe. Kupując wiertarrko-wkrętarki warto zwrócić uwage żeby miała hamulec silnikowy co jest bardzo przydatne przy seryjnym wkręcaniu śrub ale i nie tylko. Warto też wydać pare złotych więcej i kupić z dodatkowym akumulatorem.  :Lol:

----------


## xavi

W praktikerze i castoramie jest zielony Bosch PSR 1440 na 14 wolt.
Jest to model zeszłoroczny, i nie posiada ładowarki impulsowej ale czy to ważne. Czas ładowania od 2 do 4 godzin - zależy od stanu baterii. 

W promocji kosztuje niecałe 300zł. Dodatkowo dają do niego walizeczkę i drugi akumulator.

Wiem, że za te pieniądze nic markowego z 2 aku się nie kupi.

W czasie pracy np. przy GK pracuje się na jednym aku, a drugi się ładuje.
Montowałem nią nawet bramę segmentową - są tam śruby fi 10 wkręcane w beton- szło jak w masło.

Świetna sprawa - mam i nie narzekam.

i jeszcze jedno - przy zakupie pod uwagę należy brać nie tylko napięcie zasilania, ale także masę urządzenia. im większe napięcie tym większa waga wkrętarki, a przy pracy pod sufitem przez kilka godzin ręka baaardzo boooli...

----------


## Michał_B.

> W praktikerze i castoramie jest zielony Bosch PSR 1440 na 14 wolt.
> Jest to model zeszłoroczny, i nie posiada ładowarki impulsowej ale czy to ważne. Czas ładowania od 2 do 4 godzin - zależy od stanu baterii. 
> 
> W promocji kosztuje niecałe 300zł. Dodatkowo dają do niego walizeczkę i drugi akumulator.
> 
> Wiem, że za te pieniądze nic markowego z 2 aku się nie kupi.
> 
> W czasie pracy np. przy GK pracuje się na jednym aku, a drugi się ładuje.
> Montowałem nią nawet bramę segmentową - są tam śruby fi 10 wkręcane w beton- szło jak w masło.
> ...


To jest właśnie Bosch PSR 1440 
Co do ładowania to powinno się akumulator całkowicie rozładować a dopiero potem ładować ponieważ są tam zastosowane akumulatory niklowo kadmowe.

----------


## rafallogi

Michał B. ma racje, akumulatory te posiadają efekt pamięciowy i z czasem ich pojemność się zmniejsza.
Ale do takiego amatorskiego majsterkowania lub na jedną budowę wystarczy TOYA LUB EINHELL (czy jak mu tam), sam używam tylko takich a z BOSCHa jestem zupełnie niezadowolony- to już nie te wyroby co kiedyś.
Reasumując - do pospacerowania sobie po działce w zupełności wystarczy TOYA   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## WITEK P.

a ja polecam SKILLa za 129 zł obecnie w OBI 12V to też Bosh

----------


## Tomiz

Podzielam wypowiedzi poprzedników. Wkrętarka marki Toyopodobna - 12V. Przeszła przez podwieszane sufity, wykonanie mebli do dwóch kuchni, wkręcanie farmerów na dachu i wiele innych - i działa nadal. Ale przy całodniowej pracy drugi akumulator jak znalazł.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Te akumulatory to z jednej strony zaleta - bo łatwość operowania, ale z drugiej, dla osoby która już zbudowała dom, mała przydatność.
Żywotność akumulatora to 2-3 lata. Potem zostanie nam wkrętarka bez akumulatora.
Może więc lepiej od razu kupić droższą wkrętarkę sieciową na 230V ?
Zawsze gotowa do użytku.

----------


## araman

mam inne zdanie niż przemówca wkrętarka nawet w wykończonym domu jest niezbędna mam juz kilka lat boscha akumlatory do bani ale zrobiła dwa dach w tym jeden z karpiówki ( 15 000 tysięcy dachówek) ilości wkręconych blachowkrętów  śrub i innych wkrętów nie zliczę ale cały czas ją używam. A to żona wymyśli sobie jakiś kołek w regipsach biorę wkrętarkę kołek 2 minuty i po robocie. A to jakiś zawiasy w meblach trzeba wyregulować. a to jakiś karmnik dla ptaków czy buda dla psa. Ostatnio skręcałem kompostownik.
Bez wkrętarki trudno zrobić wiele prac Do cięzkich prac mam solidną młoto wiertarkę która przewierci wszystkie ściany i stropy w moim domu i dobry komplet wierteł.
Najciekawszym zastosowaniem wkrętarki było zastosowanie jako napędu do młynka do pieprzu. 
Koniecznie dwa akumlatory marka nie ma chyba wielkiego znaczenia,hamulec czy sprzegło nie wiem jak to jest ale chodzi o to że wyłącza się przy większym oporze i mozliwośc wiercenia bardzo ważna jest waga wkrętarki.

A tak na boku kupiłbym akumlator 14,4 v do boscha może ktoś ma jakiećśnamiary nie musi być orginalny byle nowy i pasował

----------


## imported_ADAS

DeWalt tylko DeWalt nie do zabicia, jak masz 18v z udarem to nie potrzebna ci bedzie inna na budowie , naprawde wytrzymała 
mam taką 3 lata i wiertarka pracuje prawie codziennie bez zastrzeżeń

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

*Araman*
Ja nie napisałem, że po zbudowaniu domu wkrętarka jest mało przydatna.
Ja tylko zwróciłem uwagę, że *akumulatorowa* może się taką okazać, ze względu na krótką żywotność akumulatorów.
Co niechcący potwierdziłeś szukając nowego akumulatora.

----------


## rafallogi

ADAS- nie porównuj proszę DeWalta do Toy-i. To marka dla profesjonalnej roboty podobnie jak czerwona CHilti i inne. Dlatego wcześniej zasugerowałem aby autor tematu określił się do czego ma służyć sprzęt i ile kasy chce na to przeznaczyć, ale jakoś enigmatycznie do tego podchodzi  :Lol:

----------


## araman

Zbigniew Rudnicki masz rację

----------


## Waldon

ja krece bezfirmowo 14,4V - skrecilem dach kilka kilo wkretów niedugo bede krecil KG i mam wrazenie ze sprzecik moze tu sie skonczyc ma juz luzy na wrzecionie.

----------


## jareko

jesli juz to im wieksze napiecie akumulatora to realnie dluzsza jego zywotnosc jak i sila dokrecania wieksza - mozliwosc oddania wiekszej mocy niz przy np. 9V
I jeszcze jedno - ladowarki
sa impulsowe i zwykle - impulsowa w 10 min naladujesz a przy zwyklej realnie jeszcze jeden akumulator powinienes miec by ladowac na zmiane
Mimo wszystko polecam sprzet dla profesjonalistow - jest co prawda drozszy ale i trwalszy - duzo trwalszy
Metabo uzywam juz 8 rok i nie narzekam
Kumpel ma dla odmiany Hilti juz 10 rok i podobnie klopotow nie ma
I tu (jak w prawie zawsze) okazuje sie, ze oszczednosci przy zakupie odbijaja sie czkawak pozniej. Czesto okazuje sie, ze w ciagu eksploatacji narzedzi profesjonalnych - tanioche kupujemy kilka razy i jak na zlosc psuje sie ona w najmniej odpowiednim momencie  :sad:  A juz szlifierki katowe po 30 zet przebijaja swoja trwaloscia chyba wszystkie elektronarzedzia - raz kupilem gdyz na robote zapomnialem wziac swojego Deckera - spalila sie przy przecinaniu pierwszego ćwieka jakim oscieznice zamontowano  :sad:

----------


## oorbus

a ja mam HITACHI , stara jak świat (12V)- spadła mi chyba ze 100x z wysokości powyżej 3m na posadzkę betonową. poskrecana, pozlepiana na taśmę izolacyjną, ale ciągnie...

jeszcze mam dwie METABO, nie do zjechania.przydatna funkcja to tryb impulsowy do wkręcania/wykręcania różnych rózności.

ale ja kręcę zawodowo   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawel P.

Ja polecam Boscha PSR 1440 koniecznie z dwoma akumulatorami - użytkuję już go drugi rok i jest OK. 
Cały mój drewniany taras z zadaszeniem "przeszedł" bez uszczerbku

Pozdrawiam

----------


## xadamus

Odwiedzilem Castorame. Kusi mnie Mc Allister 12V (w cenie Bosha PSR1440) , tylko nie znam tej firmy, czy to jest cos znanego? Ponoc jakosciowo zblizona do Black&Decker, jest ona w kazdym razie dwubiegowa, max moment 30Nm - chyba dzieki temu ze jest wlasnie ten wolny bieg) bo np. Black&Decker 14V ma 15Nm. No i ma wskaznik naladowania akumulatorkow.
Czy ktos słyszał o firmie Mcallister ? A moze ma taką ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Michał_B.

Wydaje mi się że jest to marka stworzona tylko dla castoramy bo jak narazie nigdzie nie widziałem.

----------


## Wieczór

do pracy to jakaś markowa, np Black&decker, Bosch i inne, jak do drobnych prac domowych niemarkowe - TOYA i inne do 100zł  :Wink2:

----------


## Narzędzia Bosch

Segment wiertarko-wkrętarek akumulatorowych rozwija się niezwykle prężnie, dlatego dziś można znaleźć różne rodzaje podręcznych elektronarzędzi do rozmaitych zastosowań. Producenci podają na tabliczkach znamionowych lub w instrukcjach zmierzone wartości momentów osiąganych przez dany model. Dobrze jeżeli wkrętarka ma przekładnię z dwoma biegami. 1-szy bieg ma zazwyczaj mniejsze obroty, ale wyższy moment, 2-gi bieg odwrotnie - wkrętarka ma na wrzecionie obroty szybsze jednak mniejszy moment obrotowy.

Do codziennego użytku polecić możemy kompaktową wiertarko-wkrętarkę  Bosch GSR 12V-20, natomiast do cięższych prac, np. obróbki metalu, warto rozważyć Bosch GSR 18 V-EC o napięciu 18 V i pojemności akumulatora 5 Ah lub GSR 18-2 Li Plus przystosowany dodatkowo do prac budowlanych.

----------

